# CYCLONE COASTER @ New Belgium Brewery - Tour de Fat - Los Angeles - SAT October 23rd



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 18, 2010)

*Come down & join CYCLONE COASTER - SATURDAY - October 23rd 2010 - 10am to 5 pm  

This time were in Los Angeles for this great event hosted by New Belgium Brewery - makers of Fat Tire Beer & others - New Orleans - meets Mardi Gras kinda of vibe with ALL the proceeds donated to the bicycle kitchen in LA -- NICE -- 

We went down to San Diego October 2nd where they made over $15K which was donated 100% to the bicycle efforts in San Diego -- lets all do our part to top that city with a larger turnout -- 

The BEST BICYCLE STORY judged by the crowd there - WINS A NEW BELGIUM BREWERY - FAT TIRE BEACH CRUISER

 -- other events like the SLOWest BICYCLE RACE -- ect. make this a great SATURDAY afternoon event 
-- Come on down for the Bicycle Parade - REGISTRATION starts 10am - PARADE STARTS @ 11am -- great event FOOD - BEER - WOMEN - BEER - did I mention WOMEN -- you get the idea 

-- GO TO www.cyclonecoaster.com for MAPS LINKS & additional information -- I will be taking the train down this time with a few others -- SEE YOU THERE -- Ride Vintage -- Frank *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 25, 2010)

Great event -- Frank of CYCLONE COASTER took home the coveted "slow ride" event & belt at the 1st Los Angeles Tour de Fat -- & will return again next year to defend the title -- Boboushka ( Bob U. stage name ) went up & participated in the comedy act & almost kissed a little ass ( literally ) -- good time for all that made it out for NO RAIN & a parade & beer -- go to www.cyclonecoaster.com for more --


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 25, 2010)

For those that were unable to make it...I give you the big Bob U.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/5109761580/

And Frankie "Slow Ride" Special...your champion
http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/5109163989/in/photostream/


----------

